# Adobe Acrobat DC + Berechnungen Formulare



## Holle01 (13. Jun 2019)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Aufnahme.

Ich habe gleich mal eine Frage in Bezug auf die Berechnung einer MwSt.

Wie ich die Berechnung auf übliche Weise mache, weiß ich, nun ist es aber so, wenn jemand ein Dropdown auswählt mit dem Hinweis, Intercompany, siehe Screenshot, dann darf keine MwSt berechnet werden, wird der Begriff nicht ausgewählt, sollte da die MwSt. wieder berechnet werden, die Felder unten in den Berechnungen Netto; MwSt; Brutto sollten aber nicht händisch gelöscht bzw. bearbeitet werden dürfen.

Hat jemand von Euch einen Hinweis, wie ich das am beste regeln kann?

Für Eure Antworten bzw. Hilfestellungen vorab vielen Dank.
Grüße


----------

